# No Win No Fee Lawyer - Is there such a thing?



## minusnothing (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi,

Is there such a thing as a No-Win-No-Fee Accident Lawyer in Portugal?

If so, how do I find one?

If not, how do I find a good English speaking accident lawyer near Lagos?

Thanks,


----------

